# Converting .pps slideshow?



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Is it possible to convert a slideshow in .pps format to .jpg or any other format which doesn't require a .pps reader to view it?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Nope---But you can download the P.P viewer alone-----Just include it with your presentation.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...27-43ab-4f24-90b7-a94784af71a4&displaylang=en


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

YES... If you download OPEN OFFICE a multiplatform opensource office suite.

Open you pps file with OpenOffice, select the content that you want, click on FILE, select EXPORT, then select your desired format from the drop down wiindow.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There are a couple of ways to convert a PP to a mpeg movie ... depends on what video editing software you have.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Why would anyone want to download an office suite in order to convert from pps to jpeg.?


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

linskyjack said:


> Why would anyone want to download an office suite in order to convert from pps to jpeg.?


Number 1, its FREE 
number 2, it allows you to build your own pp presentation or edit existing ones.
Number 3, it contains all (plus some) features of Windows Office & is fully compatable.

Number 4, CWILMOT asked "Is it possible to convert a slideshow in .pps format to .jpg ? & I answered.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

A few here that will copy/extract the images from a PPT/PPS

http://www.freewarehome.com/index.h..._Office/Miscellaneous_Microsoft_Office_t.html


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Funny, I have been asked that same question and always said no  .
Didn't know about Open office capability.
A LOT of people want to screen capture .ppt or .pps images , to use as desktop wallpaper, so now--I have an answer 
Thanks bkdc .  >f


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Can't you simply screen capture the frames to convert it to a JPEG? I've done with .PPT files before, don't think that .PPS files will be any different...


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

blaqDeaph said:


> Can't you simply screen capture the frames to convert it to a JPEG? I've done with .PPT files before, don't think that .PPS files will be any different...


I just tried it , image will not display. >f


----------



## Angelina_Brown (Sep 12, 2006)

why not first launch the PowerPoint program, and open the .pps file, and then save the file as images, PowerPoint itself is enough for this task. 

but, if the pps file is fully animated and rich media equiped, you'd better transform it into some other formats that will retain the motions and actions of the source file. e.g: mpeg, avi, .swf (drastically reduce the file size)


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Angelina_Brown said:


> why not first launch the PowerPoint program, and open the .pps file, and then save the file as images, PowerPoint itself is enough for this task.


Because Powerpoint (MS Office) is not free? What is it, over £200?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can record a pps to an avi movie with the freeware ... http://www.camstudio.org/


----------

